# Headphones (cans?!)



## PhantomD (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey all,

Just wondering what special (or not so much) headphones you've got for Sound SX work.

It'd be interesting to compare.

I've just bought myself a new set after my crappy set started playing up (wire problems).

Sony MXR-XD200 Music+Movie Sound Headphones Hi-Fi
Neodynium magnets
Two sound modes, music and movie (bass hack)
Big comfy earpads
40mm drivers
10-22000Hz frequency response
3.5m cord
Gold-plated minijack and adapter

PS
Do you Americaiiiiins (sorry ) call them Cans?


----------



## the_dude (Dec 21, 2006)

I like sennheiser hd 280's. Fairly flat response, screw on 1/4" adapter, comfortable, not too expensive. The pair I have will cut out on one side once every few months, but after 60,000 miles, that's to be expected. A few strong shakes usually clears it up. I see a lot of engineers with them too so in case mine ever fail a replacement pair isn't too far away. My UE-7's aren't bad either.

I couldn't find the actual frequency response for the cans you bought...Which usually isn't a good sign an a pro level audio product. Gold platted connectors are one of my biggest pet peeves. They increase the impedance. Nothing more.


----------



## Schniapereli (Dec 21, 2006)

From what I've heard, cans only refer to headsets for intercom systems. I've only heard headphones being called phones. But, I could be wrong. (probably am...)


----------



## stjc15 (Dec 21, 2006)

I've had the same question about whether headphones were called cans or not.


----------



## Eboy87 (Dec 21, 2006)

I've got the Sennheiser HD280's also. I like them better than most others I've used, then again, I'm a Sennheiser fan. For my iPod, I use Shure E2's.

As for the cans thing, I've heard headphones referred to as cans. I was talking with one engineer who was giving advice for mixing on the side of the stage, saying to mix on cans, and walk the room for tone. So, I guess it just depends on who you're talking to.


----------



## JSFox (Dec 21, 2006)

I always have a pair of 280's and my Westone E3's with me. The 280's get the bulk of the work, especially during a show since they work well, can go on and off easily and quickly, and they're not too expensive to replace if they get busted or lost. I use the E3's for ear mixes since that's what most of the musicians use and they also come in handy if I need to do any critical listening as they're extremely accurate and extremely quiet. Oh, and the E3's are completely baby and idiot-in-the-seat-next-door proof on planes.


----------



## harry1989 (Dec 21, 2006)

Headphones I have are Ovann OV880V Headphones:

20-20000Hz frequency response
50mm drivers
4m cord
Gold-plated 3.55mm plug and 6.55mm adapter

Not as good as PhantomD's but they still sound awesome. 

PS Only headsets for comm systems are called cans. They are called that because of the old fashioned way of communicating (2 cans and a wire connecting them). Thats the explanation I got when I worked in a theatre a year ago.


----------



## Peter (Dec 21, 2006)

I use a very trusty pair of Sony MDR-V600 headphones.


----------



## herr_highbrau (Dec 22, 2006)

Sennheiser HD25s 

Sometimes for my ipod/md too, especially on trains/planes etc


----------



## Schniapereli (Dec 22, 2006)

I currently use some crappy ones that have no brand name on them, but I saw some kewl ones while Christmas shopping...
There were some $180 Bose Tripod headphones that looked kewl and some Skullcandy TI headphones that were like $40, but looked _really_ kewl.
(don't know how good the Skullcandys sound, but Bose is bound to be good)

I don't have nearly enough mula to buy either yet, but it was interesting to look at them in the store.


----------



## the_dude (Dec 22, 2006)

Those bose headphones have roughly a 7 db boost around 80hz and a 10db cut around 500 hz as well as 2k. Higher up it only gets worse. Bose makes probably the most colored headphones in this price range IMO.


----------



## Eboy87 (Dec 22, 2006)

Schniapereli said:


> don't know how good the Skullcandys sound, but Bose is bound to be good



Well, you know what they say, "No highs, no lows, must be Bose." There was also a funny acronym for it that I can't remember right now. I think it was something like "Buy Other Speaker Enclosures," or something like that.


----------



## Schniapereli (Dec 22, 2006)

Really? I have never used either, but I have always hear that Bose was a good company...

Oh well. I don't get out much. I also don't have much money, and work with whatever I have.


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 22, 2006)

I've also heard that Bose is good (pronounced boss?) but the installed sound systems I've heard of theirs (in a "good" theatre too) seemed to lack any headroom, have no power and suffer major feedback issues. Although it sounded OK. I don't think I'd go anywhere near them with a cattle prod.

I saw the skullcandy headphones beside the ones I wanted to buy, but I wasn't fooled and didn't even look at them.

They might even've been good!


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 23, 2006)

I think the saying that EBoy was after was "Buy Other Sound Equipment"...
The whole discussion on Bose is here: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4187&highlight=bose
Much quicker and easier to read it there than try and repeat it here...


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Dec 26, 2006)

harry1989 said:


> PS Only headsets for comm systems are called cans. They are called that because of the old fashioned way of communicating (2 cans and a wire connecting them). Thats the explanation I got when I worked in a theatre a year ago.



Au contraire. In all honesty, working in theatre/concerts professionally for the last 7 or so years and semi-professionally for the last decade, here on this forum in another thread was the first place I've ever heard comm referred to as cans.

I have, however, consistently heard headphones referred to as cans (and done so myself) many times in the last decade.

It all depends on who you work with and where you work. Terminology--especially slang--is different everywhere you go.


----------



## TechiGoz (Dec 30, 2006)

I have pairs of Sony & Sennheiser headphones. I was FOH Mixer for a gig one day, and somehow in the midst of things I forgot my headphones (I know! I should have been killed). So I ran out and bought some Behringer HPM-1000 phones. They worked a treat for the gig, and now I have them as a backup.

Re the 'Cans' thing, I have only referred to them as Cans when talking about intercom or inhouse communications. Otherwise, headphones for mixing or sound use, I stick by calling them 'phones'.


----------



## Eboy87 (Dec 30, 2006)

It's just a matter of wordplay. Slang is slang, and it's different all over the country (and world for that matter). What I know as soda at home is known as pop at college; it's just semantics. I've always referred to headphones as cans, while headsets where just that or radio, comm, that annoying thing on your head, etc. I don't think it's that important whether we use the right slang that everyone's happy, as long as we know what the topic is; ie, we could argue this point until the cows come home, and we'd still wind up without a consensus.

On a different note, what are people's opinions on AKG's phones? I have some friends who will stand by them, and swear they're better than my Sennies.


----------



## Thranduil (Dec 31, 2006)

Sony MRDZ-700 Series. Wonderful headphones, increadbly accurate, only 100$, durable, world renound among the radio world... i use em for all my mixing, gaming, and music, and i have yet to hear something that works better.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Dec 31, 2006)

The Senny 280s sound decent, and have a little bit of isolation.

I've yet to hear a Sony I liked, and the isolation is lousy.

I use ExtremeHeadphones. A lot of isolation, and a very listenable (though slightly mellow) sound.

If isolation is not a concern, Grado is the best choice.


----------



## harry1989 (Jan 1, 2007)

Andy_Leviss said:


> Au contraire. In all honesty, working in theatre/concerts professionally for the last 7 or so years and semi-professionally for the last decade, here on this forum in another thread was the first place I've ever heard comm referred to as cans.
> I have, however, consistently heard headphones referred to as cans (and done so myself) many times in the last decade.
> It all depends on who you work with and where you work. Terminology--especially slang--is different everywhere you go.



Oh well, that was the reasoning i got for it. People just probably call headphones "cans" because it is easier and faster to say that instead of headphones or earphones.


----------



## zuixro (Sep 15, 2010)

Resurrecting this dead post...

What kind of headphones are you people using these days. I'm looking for some in-ears in the $50 range and I'd like to see what the current favorite is.


----------

